# Doxa



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Just been browsing the bay as you do and came across a Doxa Aquaman item no 250356161185

Never seen anything like this from Doxa before compared to my 750t it looks a bit cheap and fragile and no mention of them on Doxas website

seems cheap though if you just want to wear the brand

What do you all think ?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

These are well known pieces that were for sale in Europe only. Usually about Â£2 - 300 , They are now available in the USA also. Basically a Doxa aimed at the cheaper end of the market but still a good watch.

Alasdair


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Quite like that..


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Must admit I was tempted but funds are low :cry2:


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Its a different colour but better price if anyone's interested 330302691942


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Zephod said:


> Just been browsing the bay as you do and came across a Doxa Aquaman item no 250356161185
> 
> Never seen anything like this from Doxa before compared to my 750t it looks a bit cheap and fragile and no mention of them on Doxas website
> 
> ...


Just made an offer of Â£200 and its been accepted now its mine


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

it'll be interesting to see how it looks in the flesh.......im not to sure about the case shape.......


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

sean666 said:


> Zephod said:
> 
> 
> > Just been browsing the bay as you do and came across a Doxa Aquaman item no 250356161185
> ...


Cant wait to see some better pics of it


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

minkle said:


> sean666 said:
> 
> 
> > Zephod said:
> ...


I will post a few pics as soon as it arrives.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Think owning one of these would just push me closer to buying it's bigger brother in the long run


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Think owning one of these would just push me closer to buying it's bigger brother in the long run


Yeah i am kind of hoping i dont like it


----------



## tim74 (Nov 27, 2007)

sean666 said:


> Yeah i am kind of hoping i dont like it


I assume this is the one you've got up in the sales forum... didn't like it when it came?


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

tim74 said:


> sean666 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah i am kind of hoping i dont like it
> ...


I keep trying pvd watches and never learn as i dont like them as soon as i put one on my wrist. The non pvd version i would probably of liked.

Currently the watch is on its way to germany.


----------

